
Ask HN: Learning to Build Video Codecs - danielsokil
What are some good resources to learn about implementing a video encoder&#x2F;decoder from scratch?
======
billconan
[https://epiphany.pub/@shi-yan/implement-a-toy-video-
encoder-...](https://epiphany.pub/@shi-yan/implement-a-toy-video-encoder-in-
browser)

[https://github.com/leandromoreira/digital_video_introduction](https://github.com/leandromoreira/digital_video_introduction)

~~~
danielsokil
Thank You!

------
tpetry
The creator of lz4 is blogging constantly on compression algorithms, maybe you
could start with this as it is a lot easier to understand.

~~~
danielsokil
I'm guessing you are referring to:
[http://fastcompression.blogspot.com](http://fastcompression.blogspot.com)

------
qppo
How much math are you comfortable with? Codecs are about packing the most
information into the smallest energy, which is a bit of a task.

~~~
danielsokil
I'm currently refreshing on math topics because of that, I do not mind very
technical resources. I find there is not a lot of information online regarding
low-level details of video codecs, having any resources is greatly
appreciated.

